# For the yogurt lovers!



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

This is the best yogurt I've ever tasted, by far.

http://liberteyogourt.com/

I especially recommend the Coconut and Apple Crumble.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks! So frustrating that here in The States drinkable yogurt is not so popular and even less popular in the markets...in Europe and South America it's everywhere and of great quality.

Do you like Kefir? It's a pretty awesome, sour kinda yogurt...if it's not technically a yogurt, sorry...but it's still highly recommended to a 'yogurt lover'.


Whaddaya know...these guys make it!...nice...Lifeway is the brand I drink here in Sunny So.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm..Apple Crumble. Crumble. George Crumble. "He is noted as an explorer of unusual timbres, alternative forms of notation, and extended instrumental and vocal techniques." (Wikipedia)

Everything must get back to music.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Go-gurt...


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Do you like Kefir? It's a pretty awesome, sour kinda yogurt...if it's not technically a yogurt, sorry...but it's still highly recommended to a 'yogurt lover'.
> 
> Whaddaya know...these guys make it!...nice...Lifeway is the brand I drink here in Sunny So.


I've never tried Kefir, but will look for it. I'm not too big a fan of the Greek style sour yogurts though, so if it's on the sour side, may not be my thing.

I know what you mean about drinkable yogurt. When I spent some time in South Korea I learned to love it, as it was served everywhere as an after dinner treat.

Glad to meet a fellow Floridian here too!


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Hmm..Apple Crumble. Crumble. George Crumble. "He is noted as an explorer of unusual timbres, alternative forms of notation, and extended instrumental and vocal techniques." (Wikipedia)
> 
> Everything must get back to music.


Impressive!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, probably not your thing then...hey, I hadn't noticed...nice!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Real Kefir is awesome. Sometimes it is difficult to find. I made my own kefir, for a while... now my culture is dead!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

sabrina said:


> Real Kefir is awesome. Sometimes it is difficult to find. I made my own kefir, for a while... now my culture is dead!


Where you from originally, Sabrina? I had some 'real' kefir and also homemade when visiting the Baltic region.

Yogurt bashers? Anyone?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Where you from originally, Sabrina? I had some 'real' kefir and also homemade when visiting the Baltic region.
> 
> Yogurt bashers? Anyone?


When something in the refrigerator goes bad we throw it out!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently started dining on the baby slop this past year. I like Stoney Creek Organic.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I mean no disrespect - I do enjoy yogurt - but this is what crept into my mind after reading this thread. The link speaks for itself, and the impression is spot on and HILARIOUS:

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/5cb5ee8bdf/activia-yogurt-commercial-from-thaffner

Hope you enjoy your desert!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I love yoghourt! I even make my own compote from time to time. I have been buying "*Rachel's Organic*" yoghourt a lot lately and I will try my best to find some *Liberté * asap.

To *Lou* if your not a fan of the more traditional sour yoghourt try it with some compote or honey. The tartness of the yoghourt is nicely balaned out by the sweetness of the compote and is rather nice, thanks for posting! :tiphat:


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I love yoghourt! I even make my own compote from time to time. I have been buying "*Rachel's Organic*" yoghourt a lot lately and I will try my best to find some *Liberté * asap.
> 
> To *Lou* if your not a fan of the more traditional sour yoghourt try it with some compote or honey. The tartness of the yoghourt is nicely balaned out by the sweetness of the compote and is rather nice, thanks for posting! :tiphat:


Thanks, I'll try your suggestion, sounds yummy.


----------

